# Fedor will fight in January



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Source



> It’s been almost five months since Fabricio Werdum shocked the world and gave former PRIDE FC champion and MMA legend Fedor Emelianenko his first legitimate loss. Since that time, much has been made of Fedor and his management team M-1 Global’s continued negotiations with the strikeforce promotion. Both sides have yet to come to a deal, but Strikeforce CEO Scott Coker recently revealed that they’re closer than ever. Here are all the details.
> 
> 
> The soft-spoken promotional head had this to say over at MMA Weekly: “I wish I had a simple answer, but it’s an ongoing negotiation… I feel good about the negotiations… There’s just a lot of barriers that will come… We’re trying to navigate through the waters and get a fair deal for everybody… Fedor will be fighting, I want to say sometime in the first quarter of 2011.”
> ...





For the Belt?


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

Bknmax said:


> Source
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fighting for the belt mean fighting Overeem, Fedor is only going to take matches he can win.


----------



## Mexican Fighter (May 5, 2009)

It makes sense for Fedor to fight Werdum in a rematch. I don't think Strikeforce would want Fedor to lose again, that's for sure!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I don't even believe this for a second. M-1 is to busy renegotiating Fedor's contract every week to actually book a fighter to do a silly thing like fight.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Toxic said:


> I don't even believe this for a second. M-1 is to busy renegotiating Fedor's contract every week to actually book a fighter to do a silly thing like fight.


Did you know that Fedor only has one fight left on his M- 1 contract also


----------



## Wandys New Nose (Nov 10, 2010)

Fedor:

Werdum rematch - avenge loss
Beat Overeem.

then either retire greatest HW ever IMHO ... or go to UFC and wreck everybody there. Must do one of the 2.

If he ducks Overeem after Werdum rematch I will lose my first bit of respect for him. 

Also is it just me or do people vastly underate Werdum. People say he's a can but he's not. In the UFC he'd be a top heavyweight so no sure why people diss Fedor about level of competition concerning him.


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

I can honestly say I no longer care about Fedor. "the match everybody is clamoring for..."??? what the hell? Nobody is clamoring for the Werdum rematch, they want to see SF legitimize itself by having the champion (Overeem) fight the top contendor (Werdum). Have Fedor fight Antonio Silva, I'd much rather have that than Fedor vs. Werdum II. The SF HW division is an absolute circus.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Bknmax said:


> Did you know that Fedor only has one fight left on his M- 1 contract also


Fedor is very involved with M-1 past being a fighter for them. I am pretty sure he will sign another contract with them.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

I want him to manhandle Werdum, please I want to see a rematch!


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...I believe it when it happens. M-1 has played dodgeball well. If Fedor were to fight Werdum again, The odds that Werdum would beat him twice are slim to none. If Silva were to fight Fedor, I see Fedor catching Silva on the chin with one big punch dropping him via Rogers style with his superior speed, timing & footwork. I also think Overeem would smash Silva with his quickness and much superior striking. I just hate M-1's jerking around. They need not to tarnish Fedor's legacy anymore. Fedor deserves the biggest match for the title against Overeem before his MMA career comes to an end...


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

BrutalKO said:


> ...I believe it when it happens. M-1 has played dodgeball well. If Fedor were to fight Werdum again, The odds that Werdum would beat him twice are slim to none. If Silva were to fight Fedor, I see Fedor catching Silva on the chin with one big punch dropping him via Rogers style with his superior speed, timing & footwork. I also think Overeem would smash Silva with his quickness and much superior striking. I just hate M-1's jerking around. They need not to tarnish Fedor's legacy anymore. Fedor deserves the biggest match for the title against Overeem before his MMA career comes to an end...


Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

M-1's take on who to fight next:

Overeem - he will beat the $hit out of Fedor, F*** that. I don't care if he is not using PEDs. Let us save face by making a fake challenge that we no intent on honoring, and continue to duck him as we have for years.

Werdum - His striking is well below Fedor's, Fedor is stronger and will knock him out. If it comes to the ground, Fedor has too much elite grappling experience to get submitted (whoops).

Antonio Silva - Werdum outstruck him, but he is a top Strikeforce HW. Fedor is superior in all phases against him. This is a favorable match-up.

Josh Barnett - He is inferior in all phases of the game compared to Fedor, with or without the steroids. He is a former UFC champion, meaning his name value is high. This is a favorable match-up.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

MrObjective said:


> M-1's take on who to fight next:
> 
> Overeem - he will beat the $hit out of Fedor, F*** that. I don't care if he is not using PEDs. Let us save face by making a fake challenge that we no intent on honoring, and continue to duck him as we have for years.
> 
> ...


Everyone makes me laugh when it come to Overeem , the guy has 6 (T)KO losses highly suspect chin , highly suspect gas tank , he looks cool and the kiddies think he is god and the destroyer blah blah , Fedor fights Rogers he is the tire guy Overeem fights Rogers its a decent opponent ? Overeem has hardly any good wins , and i love the way this guy seems to not know that Werdum already handled Overeem and made him cry uncle. Fedor is proven what the hell has Overeem done go one tell me ? and ducking you say who is fighting in K1 at present not MMA...............









[/URL] GIFSoup[/IMG]


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Who is that a match of?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Its blurry so I could be wrong but my guess is Sergei Kharitonov. I would just like to point out that Overeem is doing the Lesnar there as well.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

You mean running away?:thumb02:


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Nothing gets by you Kanto:confused02::thumbsup::thumbsdown:raise01::thumb02::confused05::bye02::confused03::sarcastic12::thumb02::thumb02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Not really. If it is Overeem in the clip I can't recognize him because he still looks like his lightheavyweight self. He's gained quite a bit of muscle since then!:confused02:


----------



## MMA specialist (Nov 8, 2010)

Wandys New Nose said:


> Fedor:
> 
> Werdum rematch - avenge loss
> Beat Overeem.
> ...


Last time i saw Werdum fight in the UFC he got knocked out by JDS, Top level fighter. Yes, he beat Vera and Gonzaga in impressive fashion, but Gonzaga is now cut from the UFC and he did beat Vera, who had only one loss at that time, but you cant really call him a top heavyweight. Oh and he got UD'd by Andrei "Glass Jaw" Arlovski. I don't think if he could 'come to an agreement' with the UFC on a contract he would definently not be top level heavyweight. He would certainly face top level guys for a while coming off that Fedor win, but he lacks a chin and standup skills, he simply cant match up to the new up and coming all round heavyweights in the UFC at the moment, E.G. Cain, JDS.

Call me crazy..


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Who wants to bet this fight is Fedor/Bigfoot or Fedor/Overeem (Valentijn that is!!)? 

Werdum and Overeem we all know aren't gonna be ready to fight by Jan, so once again M1 are gonna pad out Fedor's record...gay


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

edlavis88 said:


> Who wants to bet this fight is Fedor/Bigfoot or Fedor/Overeem (Valentijn that is!!)?
> 
> Werdum and Overeem we all know aren't gonna be ready to fight by Jan, so once again M1 are gonna pad out Fedor's record...gay


Your probably right


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, but I thought that Werdum was supposed to be back in shape by then. Was I wrong?


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, but I thought that Werdum was supposed to be back in shape by then. Was I wrong?


Werdum wants to cash in on his luck win so he's running.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

But how long is he gonna be able to keep running?


----------



## Wandys New Nose (Nov 10, 2010)

MMA specialist said:


> Last time i saw Werdum fight in the UFC he got knocked out by JDS, Top level fighter. Yes, he beat Vera and Gonzaga in impressive fashion, but Gonzaga is now cut from the UFC and he did beat Vera, who had only one loss at that time, but you cant really call him a top heavyweight. Oh and he got UD'd by Andrei "Glass Jaw" Arlovski. I don't think if he could 'come to an agreement' with the UFC on a contract he would definently not be top level heavyweight. He would certainly face top level guys for a while coming off that Fedor win, but he lacks a chin and standup skills, he simply cant match up to the new up and coming all round heavyweights in the UFC at the moment, E.G. Cain, JDS.
> 
> Call me crazy..


You make some very valid points. I get a lot of what your saying.

I'm not putting Werdum on the same level as JDS and Cain, don't get me wrong, but in my opinion if he were in the UFC again he would be knocking on the top 5 due to his immense BJJ. He can beat anybody if it goes to ground and yes ... Frank Mir has good BJJ ... but Werdum is quicker with it I think.

People are suprised Fedor lost like that but I'm not. I'm a massive Fedor fan ... but I give credit to Werdum. He got rocked, looked like Fedor had him in deep waters and he pulled out the sub.

It's more the fact that people don't give Werdum any credit for that win and downtalk his skills to make Fedor come off worse which annoys me. It's the "Dana White syndrome" concerning fighters outside the UFC (before the merger I wonder if Dana praised Aldo so highly). Werdum is a super legit HW *BJJ* guy, somebody had to get Fedor eventually!


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> But how long is he gonna be able to keep running?


One fight outside of Sf according to him and then back against Fedor or Overeem.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Wandys New Nose said:


> People are suprised Fedor lost like that but I'm not.


Neither was I after I had seen Fedor's entrance walk. You could see that he wasn't able to get focussed. Sometimes that just happens. Nobody is perfect.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well after years of having probably the longest win streak in MMA at some point that was going to get to his head. I can believe what he said when he said he got overconfident. That also happens to the best of us!:thumbsup:


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Well after years of having probably the longest win streak in MMA at some point that was going to get to his head. I can believe what he said when he said he got overconfident. That also happens to the best of us!:thumbsup:


It's not necessarily overconfident what he got. Having such a long no (legit) loss streak puts a huge pressure on you. It may happen that you get the direct opposit of becoming overconfident and you start to worry all the time about when your loss finally comes. That makes you unconcentrated and these worries may become the stumbling block themselves in the end.

To me this post fight interview was also quite interesting:


----------



## RightCross (Jan 5, 2011)

Wandys New Nose said:


> Fedor:
> 
> Werdum rematch - avenge loss
> Beat Overeem.
> ...






he should beat overeem maybe even dominate him....


















Valentijn overeem is no match for Fedor


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, Val would be a good rebound match. If nothing else that is what should be put together. That is if Fedor still stays!


----------



## RightCross (Jan 5, 2011)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, Val would be a good rebound match. If nothing else that is what should be put together. That is if Fedor still stays!





agree, he needs a step down in competition


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, if he seriously wants to rebound from this. He lost to two top ten fighters in his last two matches. If he wants to keep fighting he needs to step down!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Who is M-1 anyways... These guys are in the business of pilfering MMA orgs and abusing there one and only star. Every where they go bad things happen. I despise the way they do business. 

1.) Bodog
2.) Affliction
3.) Strikeforce?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

M-1 Global is a MMA promotion based in Russia that promotes events in Europe. They run the M-1 Global world cup every year. Strikeforce is their base of promotions in America!


----------

